# portrait professional?



## esmilutevi (Dec 11, 2011)

is there is  any similar program


as portrait professional?


----------



## raphaelaaron (Dec 11, 2011)

?


----------



## BastiaanImages (Dec 11, 2011)

If you can't ask a normal question than you won't get an answer from me.


----------



## esmilutevi (Dec 11, 2011)

sorry for my bad english i am now not American.
Question :
is there some another  program like photoshop portrait professional?


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 11, 2011)

There is Portraiture and OnOne Software's Perfect Portrait 1 which is very good and doesn't distort faces and plasticise them like Portrait Professional Can


----------



## esmilutevi (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you 
Very good program for me:thumbup:


----------



## KmH (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes there are many other software applications like Portrait Professional.

I use Portraiture - Retouching Plugin for Adobe Photoshop, Adobe Photoshop Lightroom and Apple Aperture


----------



## xposurepro (Dec 18, 2011)

If working with a Photoshop /Lightroom setup then I prefer Imagenomic Portraiture for a quick n dirty touchup. However, in Aperture 3 where I do most my work I bypass the need for the plugin compeltely and do it all right in Aperture with the skin softening brush for total control.


----------

